#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Docu Avond: Qur'an by Heart

## ISA studentenvereniging

https://www.svisa.nl/activiteit/docuavond/

En van onze hoofddoelen is het zoveel mogelijk verschaffen van informatie aan onze leden, zowel islamitische als wetenschappelijke kennis. Hierdoor kan jij tijdens je studententijd niet alleen kennis opdoen over jouw vakgebied, maar ook extra informatie oppikken. Jouw studententijd is namelijk d tijd dat je het beste informatie kan opnemen en onthouden. Zonde om daar niet volop gebruik van te maken!
Om deze reden organiseren wij de terugkerende activiteit: de docu-avond. Zou jij over verscheidene onderwerpen graag meer willen weten en netwerken met andere studenten? Kom dan als lid van ISA gratis langs om gezamenlijk documentaires te bekijken en erover na te praten.
De eerstvolgende docu-avond is op maandagavond 15 februari 2016 van 18:15 tot 20:45 in lokaal HG-04A20. De titel van de documentaire die we gaan bekijken is: Quran by Heart.

Elk jaar tijdens de Ramadan komen de beste, jonge studenten uit meer dan 70 landen in de islamitische wereld bijeen om deel te nemen aan de Internationale Qurancompetitie in Cairo. Deze competitie kan beschouwd worden als n van de meest prestigieuze wedstrijden van de islamitische wereld. De documentaire Quran by Heart geeft ons een kijkje in het leven van drie tienjarigen uit Senegal, Tadzjikistan en de Malediven, die in 2010 participeerden in de wedstrijd. Door de verschillende visies op de Islam hebben de kinderen te maken met botsende culturele en sociale waarden, waardoor zij zich afvragen wat nou werkelijk belangrijk is in het leven.
Wij hebben deze documentaire gekozen in het licht van onze doelstellingen de komende maanden. Middels verscheidene activiteiten zoals de Arabische cursussen willen wij de schoonheid en het belang van de Quran benadrukken. Meld je dus snel aan!

Gratis voor leden!

Lid worden kan via Aanmelden - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam

https://www.svisa.nl/activiteit/docuavond/

----------

